# Exporting car from Canaries to Spain Peninsula



## Islandlife18% (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi all, I’m a new member looking for advice please 🤔.

We originally bought a German LHD Chrysler Grand Voyager in London and then drove to and imported it into Fuerteventura in Canaries a couple of years ago. We registered it here, paid the import tax and it’s just passed it’s second ITV.

We’re now looking at moving to the mainland/peninsula/Spain with this awesome car and so here’s the question - will we just have to pay another import duty? Google searches only come up with answers for moving to the Islands not leaving, like Hotel California!

Thanks in advance 😎


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Iy's like ferrying your car from Angelsey to Llandudno - same country!


----------



## Islandlife18% (Mar 3, 2018)

Cool, that’s what I was hoping but there always seems to be some tax to pay! &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57309;


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I’m sure I read somewhere that you have to rematruculate it. I can’t be any more help so asking someone for a definitive answer might be best.
Bear in mind that the Canaries are not part of the EU for tax purposes so this might have an effect.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

The Canary Islands are not part of Community territory for the purposes of VAT.
The harmonised rules on VAT do not apply to the Canary Islands.

VAT does not exist in the Canary Islands but there is a local consumer tax known as the IGIC (Impuesto General Indirecto de Canarias - Canaries General Indirect Tax) applied at several different rates. 

There is also another consumer tax known as the *AIEM* (Arbitrio sobre Importaciones y Entregas de Mercancías en las Islas Canarias - Tax on imports and deliveries to the Canary Islands)
I guess that's what you paid when you imported your car but to be free of doubt ask your gestor.

https://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/business/other-taxes/turnover-taxes-canary-islands_en


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

From what you have given in the OP, it should be free (from a tax perspective).

You will have to prove that you have been empadronado in the Canaries for a year prior to the move, that the tax was paid on the car when you imported it, and also prove that you sign on the Padron in your new home.

If you cannot do one of those things, you will have to pay Peninsula VAT of 21%.

Edit: one more requirement, it must be registered as a "turismo", not "mixto". (Would be unusual to be mixto, but possible with a Voyager).


----------

